# Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Hallo,

im Grunde ist das schon meine Frage. Kann man den Lüfter sozusagen "übertakten"? Meiner läuft mit 1208 RPM auf Maximum, trotzdem wird meine CPU unter Prime95 nach einer halben Stunde bis zu 69 Grad heiß (Phenom II X6 1045T @3645 Mhz bei 1,3875 V). Würde gerne den Lüfter noch mehr aufdrehen, um mehr Abwärme wegzuschaufeln, ohne gleich einen neuen Lüfter kaufen zu müssen. Will die CPU noch etwas höher takten, da sie es offenbar problemlos auf die 3,8 Ghz schaffen würde, nur dürfte das ohne eine höhere Spannung nicht zu schaffen sein. Da setzt mir der Lüfter aber Grenzen.
Eine Softwarelösung ala Speedfan, nur eben mit der Möglichkeit, den Lüfter auf mehr als 100% zu schrauben, wäre optimal.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Es kommt nicht nur auf den CPU Lüfter an sondern auch auf die gesamte Belüftung deines Gehäuses.
Da mal schauen ob das noch Verbesserung schaffen kann.

Es ist nicht möglich einen Lüfter mehr Leistung zu entlocken um ihn höher drehen zu lassen.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Naja, das System an sich läuft ziemlich kühl. Kaum etwas kommt über 35 Grad. Wohne subpattere, da ist es immer schön kalt 
Schade, habe gehofft, am CPU-Kühler ließe sich noch was drehen.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Soulsnap (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Da hilft wohl nur ein besserer Kühler sowie ein optimierter Airflow im Gehäuse.

Wobei die 69° aber völlig akzeptabel sind.


----------



## Talhuber (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Ein grösserer Kühler schaufelt mehr Luft bei der gleichen Leistung und ist damit eigentlich auch effizienter - wenns geht mit einem Adapter oder basteln - Gruß T.d.G...


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Was genau meinst du mit größerer Kühler? Größerer Kühlkörper oder größerer Ventilator?
@Soulsnap, naja, Höchsttemperatur ist mit 71 Grad angegeben. Kommt mir ungesund vor, die CPU so hart am Limit zu fahren 
Lasse grade Prime laufen mit 3,78 Ghz bei 1,4375 V, die 15 Min-Marke ist gepackt, die Temp ist jetzt auf 73 Grad hoch gesprungen :/
uuuuuuuuuund der CPU wurde so heiß, dass sie glatt eingefroren ist


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Die CPU, nicht der CPU  Prime ist nicht normale 24/7 last daher kein Problem da kannst auch mal zum testen höher als 80 Grad gehen.
Diese Art von last wirst du sonst nicht mehr haben im normal Fall.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Meine CPU will gar nicht erst bis 80 Grad. Die macht schon bei 75 schlapp 
Mit dem Kühler, den ich hab, komme ich nicht über 1,425 V hinaus, weil es sonst zu viel Abwärme erzeugt, die der Kühler nicht weggeschaufelt bekommt. Naja, 3,7 Ghz reichen mir auch...vorausgesetzt, jetzt wird alles stabil laufen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Das hat damit nichts zu tun sonder, dass du zu wenige Vcore hat.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Ab 1,4375 V Vcore läuft die CPU zu heiß und gibt den Geist auf. Aber mit 1,425 V sind keine 3,78 Ghz zu halten. Sogar 3,71 Ghz sind schon zu viel bei 1,425 V :/


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Sehr viele Phenom II X6 brauchen auch mehr als 1,425V für 3,8GHz. 
Nochmal, ich glaube nicht das es an der Temperatur liegt, sondern das du schlicht und einfach zu wenige Vcore drauf hast um die CPU stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Du verstehst nicht. Ich habe den Vcore auch schon auf 1,45 und höher gehabt und dann lief es natürlich stabil bei 3,78 Ghz. Das Problem ist nur, dass mein Kühler zu schlecht ist, um mit der Abwärme bei diesen Voltzahlen fertig zu werden und somit die CPU überhitzt nach etwa 15 Min Prime 
Daher versuche ich jetzt auszuloten, wie viel Takt mit 1,425 V drin ist, denn diese Abwärme schafft mein Kühler noch gerade so


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Aso meinst das. Ich hoffe du weißt das beim Phenom II es mehr bringt den CPU-NB Takt zu erhöhen, als nur den reinen Kerntakt


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Ja, davon hab ich schon gelesen, aber leider ist der ja bei meinem (keine BE) an den Referenztakt gekoppelt. Und ich gehe nach dem Motto "je mehr, desto besser"


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Das doch kein Problem ! Aller meistens gehen ca. 3GHz auf de CPU-NB bei unter 1,35V CPU-NB Spannung, wie gesagt nicht immer aber viele.
Einfach den Multiplikator suchen der unterhalb von 3 GHz ist oder gering drüber dann testen !


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich tun 
Wie sieht es denn da mit dem HT aus? Hab den Referenztakt jetzt auf 270 gestellt, ergibt eine NB von 2700 Mhz (mehr geht nicht), soll ich die HT auch auf dieseer Frequenz laufen lassen oder lieber um die 2000 Mhz?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Beleib mit dem HT Link immer so nahe wie möglich bei 2000 MHz, maximal 2200 aber sonst nicht drüber. 
Du solltest noch einen CPU-NB Multiplikator haben also mehr als 2700 ist dann schon möglich !


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Nope, der CPU-NB Multi geht nur bis 10 und 2700 ist das Maximum bei einem Referenztakt von 270 Mhz. Und mein Kühler packt mehr als 270 nicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Seltsam das da schon Schluss sein soll


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Liegt vllt an meinem Board. Hab nen ASRock 970 Extreme 3 R2.0
Würde es eigentlich etwas bringen, den HT so stark zu übertakten wie die NB? Oder wäre das vergebene Liebesmüh?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Ein zu hocher HT bringt nur Instabilät ins System und bringt nicht an Performance daher klares, nein !


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Okai  nochmals danke für den Tipp. Lasse gerade Prime laufen mit 3,64 Ghz bei 1,425 Vcore und 2,7 Ghz NB bei 1,3 V, HT 1890 Mhz vorerst. Mal schauen was das gibt 
Nee, dat war nix. Nach 17 Min. ist die CPU zu heiß gelaufen. Werde den Vcore mal auf 1,4 runterfahren und schauen, ob es so auch stabil läuft.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Nicht unter 2000MHz mit dem HT, drüber ist gu,t nur nicht über 2200 MHz das sind die Regeln für den HT Link.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Dann haben die Pappnasen von Gamestar aber ganz schönen Blödsinn in ihrer grausam schlechten Anleitung zum Übertakten von Phenoms verzapft


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Tja, nobodys perfect


----------



## Soulsnap (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Das ASrock 970 extreme 3 ist zudem leider auch nicht wirklich für stärkeres OC geeignet.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Natürlich nicht, aber der Artikel war so furchtbar schelcht und verwirrend geschrieben, dass ich erst selbst drauf kommen musste, wie man einen Phenom übertaktet, bevor ich den Artkel überhaupt verstanden habe 
Das würde ich jetzt so nicht behaupten, Soulsnap. Stryke7 hat denselben Phenom wie ich und diese Board und hat damit stolze 3,8 Ghz geschafft. Hat aber auch einen leistungstärkeren Kühler als ich.


----------



## buggs001 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Mir fällt hierzu nur ein, einen schnelleren Lüfter zu verbauen.
Ich habe diesen mit 1500 UPM im Einsatz.
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Rambonie13 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Wenn du noch mehr Leistung aus dem Prozessor holen willst geht nicht über anständige Kühlung. Wenn ich das so rauslese hast du auch keine gute CPU zum Overclocken erwischt! Sprich du brauchst schon ordentlich VCore um eine Übertaktung stabil zum Laufen zu kriegen.
Ich persönlich würde wie schon beschrieben den Airflow im Gehäuse betrachten und ggf. optimieren und mir auf jeden Fall einen ordentlichen CPU-Kühler besorgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



CaptainCrunch83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Grunde ist das schon meine Frage. Kann man den Lüfter sozusagen "übertakten"?


Ja, natürlich geht das, wenn Du ihn an höhere Spannungen anschließt. Wenn Du z.B. ein Ladegerät für die Autobatterie
irgendwo herum stehen hast, sollte das als Leerlaufspannung, und das entspricht dem Betrieb mit einem 2W Lüfter, bei
14-15V liegen. Zum kurzzeitigen TESTEN geht das.

Lüfter vom Board abziehen, Kabel aus dem Gehäuse legen, zwei passende Kupferdrähte in den Stecken an das rote und 
schwarze  Kabel anlegen, Ladegerätklemmen anlegen und lass ihn laufen. 
Risiko: Lüfter brennt durch (unwahrscheinlich), Kurzschluß am gefrimelten Stecker (musst Du aufpassen)

Warum sollte man das machen? Du kannst testen, ob eine erhöhte Drehzahl, was gleichbedeutend mit einer höheren 
Luftmenge überhaupt einen Einfluss hat. Wenn dem so ist, such Dir unter Geizhals einen neuen Lüfter mit höherem 
Durchfluß  bei 12V. Wenn es keinen Einfluss hat, bringt auch ein neuer Lüfter nix. Dann muss ein neuer Kühler her. 
Wobei ich, wie auch schon einige Vorschreiber, 69°C bei Prime für völlig ungefährlich halte.

Viel Spaß beim Testen.


----------



## Raffnack (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage . Selbst wenn es ginge den Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen . Müsse man die Physik beachten !Die noch schneller durch strömende Luft hat noch weniger Zeit die Temperatur vom Kühler aufzunehmen. Dafür gibt es eine Formel . Die müsse man beachten ,sowie die Eigenschaften des Lüfters , dann alles ausrechnen und schauen obs noch besser geht . Rein Theoretisch  Die Selben Probleme haben auch Wasserkühlungen .Bzw die selben Physikalischen Grundgesetzte


----------



## shootme55 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Um den Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen braucht er doch nur mehr Volt oder? 2 Blockbatterien a 9V in Reihe sind 18V. Aber lang wird er sich vermutlich nicht drehen. Entweder ist der Lüfter gleich kaputt, oder die Batterien schnell leer. Also rein theoretisch. 
Diese Annahme basiert auf dem Elektrotechnik-Grundwissen aus der 3. Klasse, wenns falsch ist bitte korrigieren! 

Bei meinem gut belüfteten Gehäuse stellt sich nach knapp 5 Minuten eine Maximaltemperatur ein. Vielleicht solltest wirklich mal deine Gehäuselüftung optimieren. Wenn er wirklich nach 15 Minuten immer noch steigt vermute ich, dass es dann zu einem Hitzestau kommt und eher da noch Potential übrig ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



Raffnack schrieb:


> Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage . Selbst wenn es ginge den Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen . Müsse man die Physik beachten !Die noch schneller durch strömende Luft hat noch weniger Zeit die Temperatur vom Kühler aufzunehmen. Dafür gibt es eine Formel . Die müsse man beachten ,sowie die Eigenschaften des Lüfters , dann alles ausrechnen und schauen obs noch besser geht . Rein Theoretisch  Die Selben Probleme haben auch Wasserkühlungen .Bzw die selben Physikalischen Grundgesetzte


Und wa ssagt die Formel? Das der Wärmeübergang mit steigender Luftgeschwindigkeit ebenso steigt. Das Problem ist aber der Wärmeünergang von den Heatpipes zu den Lamellen. Das begrenzt vermutlich und die Lamellen sind schon weitestgehend kalt. Und kälter als kalt geht nicht, darum sind höhere Luftgeschwindigkeiten irgendwann nicht mehr relevant. Da hilft aber nur testen.

Und wenn es funktioniert, gibt es für kleines Geld genug Lüfter, um die Kühlleistung vielleicht zu erhöhen.


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

4 Seiten und keiner fragt was für ein Kühler mit was für einem Lüfter überhaubt verbaut wurde


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und kälter als kalt geht nicht, darum sind höhere Luftgeschwindigkeiten irgendwann nicht mehr relevant.



Aber schnell strömende Gase bewirken doch Unterdruck und dieser hat auch eine Temperatursenkung zur Folge oder irre ich? 

Solche Effekte dürften im heimischen PC allerdings äußerst geringe Auswirkungen haben.



S!lent dob schrieb:


> 4 Seiten und keiner fragt was für ein Kühler mit was für einem Lüfter überhaubt verbaut wurde


Eventuell weil es für die eigentlich Fragestellung, den Lüfter schneller drehen zu lassen kaum relevant ist.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Ich glaube auch, dass er einen Kühler mit schlechtem Wärmeübergang an der Bodenplatte hat oder mit zu wenig Masse und Oberfläche, um die Wärme oben wieder loszuwerden.

Aber raten können wir nicht, ohne zu wissen, was da jetzt drauf sitzt.
Von einem 4-Kern Phenom mit 3,8 GHz weiß ich aber, dass ein exzellenter Kühler Pflicht ist, um näher an 4 GHz zu kommen.
Und dass es absolut sinnlos ist, oberhalb von 3,4 GHz noch Takt draufzulegen.
Davon kommt in Spielen nichts an, weil der Phenom halt 2011 aktuell war und heute (bei mir ist er im Frühjahr 2014 rausgeflogen) einfach nur durch seine Architektur schon limitiert. Selbst mit 5GHz wäre der langsam.

Und, um die Frage zu beantworten: Mit 12V dreht er auf seinem Maximum PWM hin oder her. Mit 14V würde er schneller drehen. Die kommen aber nirgendwo aus dem PC-Netzteil heraus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber schnell strömende Gase bewirken doch Unterdruck und dieser hat auch eine Temperatursenkung zur Folge oder irre ich?
> 
> Solche Effekte dürften im heimischen PC allerdings äußerst geringe Auswirkungen haben..


Nein, das hat keinen Einfluss. Du bemerkst solche Effekte bei großen Druckänderungen, z.B. in Fahrradluftpumpen oder während des Kompressionstaktes in Motoren. Der physikalische Effekt beruht darauf, dass im Gegensatz zu theoretischen idealen Gasen in realen Gasen die Wärmekapazität Druckabhängig ist. Je höher der Druck, umso geringer die Wärmeaufnahme, je geringer der Druck, umso höher die Wärmeausnahme. Wir reden bei Lüftern von maximal 2mbar statischem Druckaufbau, wenn die Luft strömt ist es erheblich weniger. Das hat keinen messbaren Effekt auf die Gastemperatur.

Wenn es Dich interessiert und Du über grobes raten hinaus kommen willst, lies Dich in das Thema ein. Stichpunkte: Thermodynamik, ideales Gas, Wärmekapazität, Kappa, Politropenexponent, adiabate isotherme und isochore Verdichtung. Viel Spaß dabei.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Eventuell weil es für die eigentlich Fragestellung, den Lüfter schneller drehen zu lassen kaum relevant ist.


Die Frage habe ich mir durchaus gestellt, sie ist aber irrelevant. Der TE möchte die CPU Temperatur senken und kein Geld ausgeben. Da bleibt nur die Lüfterdrehzahlerhöhung. Und testen ist immer der erste Schritt.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, das hat keinen Einfluss. Du bemerkst solche Effekte bei großen Druckänderungen, z.B. in Fahrradluftpumpen oder während des Kompressionstaktes in Motoren. Der physikalische Effekt beruht darauf, dass im Gegensatz zu theoretischen idealen Gasen in realen Gasen die Wärmekapazität Druckabhängig ist. Je höher der Druck, umso geringer die Wärmeaufnahme, je geringer der Druck, umso höher die Wärmeausnahme. Wir reden bei Lüftern von maximal 2mbar statischem Druckaufbau, wenn die Luft strömt ist es erheblich weniger. Das hat keinen messbaren Effekt auf die Gastemperatur.
> 
> Wenn es Dich interessiert und Du über grobes raten hinaus kommen willst, lies Dich in das Thema ein. Stichpunkte: Thermodynamik, ideales Gas, Wärmekapazität, Kappa, Politropenexponent, adiabate isotherme und isochore Verdichtung. Viel Spaß dabei.
> 
> ...



Nö danke, hab auf jemanden gewartet der mich mit seinem Wissen aus der Dunkelheit führen kann. 
Zu sagen es hätte keinen Einfluss, dann aber doch als existent darzustellen schaff ich auch mit meinem Halbwissen, siehe oben. 
Wenn ich mich mal wieder in meinen unprofessionellen und vereinfachten Annahmen bestätigen lassen will meld ich mich einfach wieder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nö danke, hab auf jemanden gewartet der mich mit seinem Wissen aus der Dunkelheit führen kann.


Ich habe das Wissen geteilt. Rechnen musst Du selber. Es geht um wenige mK. Der Effekt ist bei realen Gasen in Abhängigkeit der Molekülmasse vorhanden, der Einfluss ist bei Normdruck von 1013mbar nicht messbar.

Reale Gase verhalten sich bei Normdruck sehr ähnlich einem idealen Gas, bei dem es keine Temperaturänderung gäbe. Erst bei hohen Drücken wird der Effekt relevanter. Was soll ich mehr dazu sagen? Ich empfahl Dir nur, wenn es Dich interessiert und Du fundiert verstehen willst, warum, Dich ein wenig einzulesen. Ich werde Dir kaum den Inhalt von 10 Vorlesungsstunden mühsam aufbereiten.

Also noch einmal eine Zusammenfassung für den Praktiker: 
Druckunterschiede an Computerlüftern im mbar Bereich  erzeugen keinen messbare Temperaturunterschied. Viele verwechseln die Handtemperatur mit der Lufttemperatur. Schnellere Luft mit Raumtemperatur fühlt sich kälter an, weil sie die Hand schneller auskühlt.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Solche Effekte dürften im heimischen PC allerdings äußerst geringe Auswirkungen haben.



Da lag ich ja meilenweit daneben, mit meiner Formulierung im 1.Post, danke dir.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und kälter als kalt geht nicht, darum sind höhere Luftgeschwindigkeiten irgendwann nicht mehr relevant.



Wollte diese Aussage nur mit meinem Halbwissen abgleichen, da es gewisse Widersprüche gab.


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Und dass es absolut sinnlos ist, oberhalb von 3,4 GHz noch Takt draufzulegen.
> Davon kommt in Spielen nichts an, weil der Phenom halt 2011 aktuell war und heute (bei mir ist er im Frühjahr 2014 rausgeflogen) einfach nur durch seine Architektur schon limitiert. Selbst mit 5GHz wäre der langsam.



Selten so nen Unsinn gelesen. Wenn bei dir oberhalb von 3,4 Ghz kein extra FPS mehr rausspringt dann weil du im Grakalimit hängst, oder ein Graka limitiertes Spiel hast, was bei ner 670 durchaus schon passieren kann.

So, BTT: Wenn man wüste was für einen Kühler/Lüfter er hätte könnte man aber direkt einen schneller drehenden empfehlen. Mit einem 2400 U/min Papst Monster würde durchaus noch was gehen in Sachen Kühlung...


----------



## Raffnack (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, das hat keinen Einfluss. Du bemerkst solche Effekte bei großen Druckänderungen, z.B. in Fahrradluftpumpen oder während des Kompressionstaktes in Motoren. Der physikalische Effekt beruht darauf, dass im Gegensatz zu theoretischen idealen Gasen in realen Gasen die Wärmekapazität Druckabhängig ist. Je höher der Druck, umso geringer die Wärmeaufnahme, je geringer der Druck, umso höher die Wärmeausnahme. Wir reden bei Lüftern von maximal 2mbar statischem Druckaufbau, wenn die Luft strömt ist es erheblich weniger. Das hat keinen messbaren Effekt auf die Gastemperatur.
> 
> Wenn es Dich interessiert und Du über grobes raten hinaus kommen willst, lies Dich in das Thema ein. Stichpunkte: Thermodynamik, ideales Gas, Wärmekapazität, Kappa, Politropenexponent, adiabate isotherme und isochore Verdichtung. Viel Spaß dabei.
> 
> ...


@ interessierterUser 
Nein . Die Energie ,das ist ja Wärme , benötigt eine gewisse Zeit zum überspingen vom Kühler auf die durch strömende Luft . Strömt die luft langsam kann sie die max Energie aufnehmen bis ein Temperaturausgleich geschaffen ist.Sie hat ja Zeit . Hat sie keine Zeit bzw weniger , wird auch weniger Temperaturausgleich geschaffen .Aber nur dann wenn der Luftstrom zu schnell durchströmt .Wie schnell bzw was zu schnell ist müsste berechnet werden . 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wa ssagt die Formel? Das der Wärmeübergang mit steigender Luftgeschwindigkeit ebenso steigt. Das Problem ist aber der Wärmeünergang von den Heatpipes zu den Lamellen. Das begrenzt vermutlich und die Lamellen sind schon weitestgehend kalt. Und kälter als kalt geht nicht, darum sind höhere Luftgeschwindigkeiten irgendwann nicht mehr relevant. Da hilft aber nur testen.
> 
> Und wenn es funktioniert, gibt es für kleines Geld genug Lüfter, um die Kühlleistung vielleicht zu erhöhen.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

@Rambonie13 also ich hab die Voltzahl jetzt mal runtergedreht, um Temps einzusparen und die CPU läuft bei 1,3875 V "stabil" mit 3,64 Ghz, nur die Temps machen ihr nach 2 Stunden Prime immer noch zu schaffen und ab 74 Grad gibt sie den Geist auf. Also ich halte 1,3875 V für 3,64 Ghz durchaus für moderat, nicht? Also, wenn ich mir anschaue, dass die CPU 1,425 V im Turbo für gerade mal 3,2 Ghz zieht und das auch nur für 3 Kerne.
@interessierterUser vielen Dank für dein How To, aber dit is viel zu jefährlisch 
Werde wohl kaum um einen besseren Kühler herumkommen
@buggs würden denn 300 RPM mehr überhaupt etwas bringen? Meiner dreht mit 1200 RPM.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



Raffnack schrieb:


> @ interessierterUser
> Nein . Die Energie ,das ist ja Wärme , benötigt eine gewisse Zeit zum überspingen vom Kühler auf die durch strömende Luft . Strömt die luft langsam kann sie die max Energie aufnehmen bis ein Temperaturausgleich geschaffen ist.Sie hat ja Zeit . Hat sie keine Zeit bzw weniger , wird auch weniger Temperaturausgleich geschaffen .Aber nur dann wenn der Luftstrom zu schnell durchströmt .Wie schnell bzw was zu schnell ist müsste berechnet werden .


Ist das eine Meinung, oder Wissen? Wie lange benötigt ein Elektron, um einen Impuls vom Metall zum Gasatom abzugeben? Eine Pikosekunde?

Du musst zwischen dem eigentlichen Wärmeübergang in der Grenzzone und dem Wärmeabtransport unterscheiden. Der Wärmeübergang nimmt in bestimmten Grenzen, solange die Strömung laminar ist, linear mit der Geschwindigkeit zu. Kommt man bei höheren Gasgeschwindigkeiten in den turbulenten Bereich, und das hört man eindeutig, ist es ungefähr v^0,78 (v in m/s). Die Grenze liegt bei etwas 5m/s Luftgeschwindigkeit.

Eine höhere Luftgeschwindigkeit bringt irgendwann keinen Nutzen mehr, weil der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Luft und Lamelle zu gering wird. Das Problem ist vielschichtig, eine Größe alleine sagt wenig aus. Darum auch ganz am Anfang der Rat, es einfach auszuprobieren. Alles andere ist unerheblich. Man kann sich noch die Mühe machen und bei ansonsten gleichen Bedingungen eine Kurve von Lüfterdrehzahl zur Temperatur auszunehmen. Daran wirst Du erkennen, das die CPU-Temperatur natürlich anfangs sehr stark mit steigender Luftgeschwindigkeiterhöhung abnimmt, je höher die Luftgeschwindigkeit wird, umso geringe wird aber die Abnahme.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Achja, eine Sache noch, wo wir schon dabei sind. Immer wenn ich Prime laufen lasse, meldet sich das Wartungscenter und meint eine automatische Wartung laufen lassen zu dürfen, obwohl ich de Uhrzeit auf 2:00 Uhr nachts eingestellt habe, damit mich dieser Müll nicht nervt. Habe Windows 8.1 x64 laufen. Weiß einer, ob das normal ist? Mir erscheint das extremst seltsam...


----------



## Rambonie13 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Wie bereits erwähnt wurde ist Prime95 nicht der Alltag. Selbst wenn ich Filme rendere und bei allen Kernen 100% Auslastung steht erreiche ich nicht die Temperaturen die Prime bei mir erzeugt.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Das habe ich verstanden. Aber wenn mir der Rechner nach 2 Stunden Prime einfriert, weil die CPU zu heiß läuft, ist er wohl kaum stable oder gilt das Freezen aufgrund von Überhitzung als Ausnahme bei Prime?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Jetzt Butter bei die Fische, und zwar einmal zusammen, damit man im groben bewerten kann, was bei Dir passiert.

Prozessor
Mainboard
Kühler
Kühlerlüfter und dessen Ansteuerung (5V,7V,12V, geregelt)
Gehäuse
Gehäuselüfter und deren Ansteuerung (5V,7V,12V, geregelt)
Grafikkarte


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

CPU: Phenom II X6 1045T
Board: ASRock 970 Extreme 3 R2.0
Kühler: Scythe (mehr weiß ich leider nicht mehr, ist schon lage her, dass ich den gekauft hab) läuft mit maximal 1200 RPM, ist ein quiet-Modell
Gehäuse ist ein billiges Standardgehäuse mit einem Lüfter auf der Vorderseite
GraKa: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



CaptainCrunch83 schrieb:


> CPU: Phenom II X6 1045T
> Board: ASRock 970 Extreme 3 R2.0
> Kühler: Scythe (mehr weiß ich leider nicht mehr, ist schon lage her, dass ich den gekauft hab) läuft mit maximal 1200 RPM, ist ein quiet-Modell
> Gehäuse ist ein billiges Standardgehäuse mit einem Lüfter auf der Vorderseite
> GraKa: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290


Ein Gehäuselüfter reicht nicht. Bedingt durch die ca. 400W Verbrauch in Deinen Rechner, wenn Grafik und CPU auf Volllast laufen, wird Deine Gehäuseinnentemperatur langsam aber stetig steigen. Ich tippe nach zwei Stunden Prime und Furmark auf 50°C als obere Grenztemperatur. Entsprechend werden sich langsam mit der Zeit die Temperaturen Deiner Grafikkarte und Deiner CPU erhöhen. Stärkere Lüfter am CPU-Kühler oder der Grafikkarte bringen dann wenig, weil zuerst die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse muss.

Wie ist das Netzteil angeordnet? Bläst das Luft aus dem Gehäuse oder zieht das separate Luft unten aus dem Boden? Wäre für das Netzteil besser, für die Gehäuseinnentemperatur schlechter.

Mach mal Fotos vom System. Dann können wir Dir helfen.


----------



## buggs001 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

@buggs würden denn 300 RPM mehr überhaupt etwas bringen? Meiner dreht mit 1200 RPM.[/QUOTE]

Ehrlich gesagt, nicht so viel wie Du wohl gerne hättest.
Die Luftmenge wird höher und nimmt noch das eine oder andere Grad raus.
Aber mehr wie 2-3 °C wird's wohl nicht werden.

Meiner Meinung nach hast Du folgende Möglichkeiten:
- Du optimierst eventuell den Airflow Deines Gehäuses.
   Kenn ich jetzt nicht und wenn er schon brauchbar ist reden wir ebenfalls von max. 2-3 ° die noch zu holen sind.
   Braucht aber ebenfalls Lüfter und kostet somit Geld.
- Du lebst mit der aktuellen Temperatur und testest mal bei deinen Spielen aus wie warm die CPU hier wird.
   Prime ist eine Sache und ingame ist eine ganz Andere.
- Du gehst mit der Spannung und der Frequenz etwas runter bis sich die Temperatur auf verschmerzbare Werte einpendelt.
  Die Werte für Deine CPU kenne ich aber nicht.
- Du kaufst Dir einen neuen, größeren Kühler ev. sogar einen mit 2 Lüftern wir den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
   Wobei es hierfür natürlich schon interessant wäre, welchen Kühler Du derzeit verbaut hast  und welches Gehäuse Du nutzt.
- Kaufst Dir ein neues Mobo und ne neue CPU mit nem neuen Kühler, etc.

Gratis mehr Kühlleistung wird es leider nicht spielen.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Fotos kommen später.
Hier schon mal ein Link zum Gehäuse Sharkoon VS3-V chrome in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich
Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich

@buggs001 das dachte ich mir schon 
mit Airflow des Gehäuses kenne ich mich jetzt überhaupt nicht aus. Alles, was ich gemacht habe, ist, das Gehäuse offen zu lassen, damit meine Radeon mir nicht das ganze System grillt, weil es die Luft gegen die Gehäusewand abführt. Mir wird wohl vorerst nichts weiter übrig bleiben als die Taktraten runterzufahren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



CaptainCrunch83 schrieb:


> Fotos kommen später.
> Hier schon mal ein Link zum Gehäuse


neuer 120mm Lüfter in die Seitenwand und gut ist ...

Und wenn hinten auch einer rein passt, ich finde keine Fotos von der Gehäuserückwand, noch besser. Auch ein 80mm Lüfter hilft wirklich.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Ja, hinten passt auch noch ein 80mm Lüfter rein
Wie sieht es denn bei diesen Lüftern mit Qualität und Specs aus? Also wie viele Umdrehungen sollten es sein und reicht auch ein Billigmodell (für's Erste). Bin grad extrem knapp bei Kasse


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Hinten einen 80mm Power Fan: https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-system-fan-power-80mm-s802530p-3-a265961.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
An der Seite einen leiseren: https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-system-fan-silent-120mm-s1202510s-3-a90064.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Dein Mainboard hat 4 x 3Pin Lüfteranschlüsse. Beide zusätzlichen Lüfter werden die Temperaturen erheblich senken. 
Es wäre trotzdem noch gut zu wissen, was für einen CPU-Kühler Du hast.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Kann mich leider um's Verrecken nicht daran erinnern und vom Lüfter kann ich nur ablesen, dass es ein Scythe ist und von der Lautstärke, dass es ein silent-Modell sein muss


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Mach ein Foto, oder schau einfach bei Geizhals, was ähnlich aussieht:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=cpucooler&xf=1033_Scythe#xf_top


----------



## buggs001 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hinten einen 80mm Power Fan: https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-system-fan-power-80mm-s802530p-3-a265961.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> An der Seite einen leiseren: https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-system-fan-silent-120mm-s1202510s-3-a90064.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> 
> Dein Mainboard hat 4 x 3Pin Lüfteranschlüsse. Beide zusätzlichen Lüfter werden die Temperaturen erheblich senken.
> Es wäre trotzdem noch gut zu wissen, was für einen CPU-Kühler Du hast.



Sehe ich genau so wie interessierterUser.
Du kriegst die erwärmte Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus.
Daher heizt sich der Innenraum weiter auf, bis es zum Absturz kommt.

Schade das hinten nur ein 80er passt, aber damit wirst Du wohl leben müssen.
Dieser sollte aus dem Gehäuse raussaugen.
Bevor Du einen in die Seitenwand einbaust, probier mal nur den 80er hinten.
Damit wirst Du schon eine Verbesserung merken.
Wenn es nicht reicht, dann kannst Du noch immer einen 120er für die Seitenwand kaufen.

Ich rate Dir zu diesem hier, da ich die Bequiet-Lüfter sehr gut finde uns selbst genug davon verbaut habe.
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 80mm (BL051) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Hier solltest Du nicht versuchen noch 2-4 Euro zu sparen, da 80er-Lüfter aufgrund der höheren Drehzahlen schon von Haus aus etwas lauter sind.
Und zu wenig Drehzahl bringt Dir nicht genug heiße Luft aus dem Case.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Also das ist mein Kühler, siehe Fotos. Habe keinen ähnlichen finden können. Ist wohl schon zu alt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nochmal nachgesehen, an die Seite kann ich einen 140mm und hinten einen 92mm Lüfter verbauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Das ist ein Ninja  und ein guter Kühler in der Größe:
https://geizhals.eu/scythe-ninja-scnj-1000-a160802.html

Der Kühler ist nicht Dein Problem. Einmal ausbauen, reinigen und mit frischer Wärmeleitpaste wieder rein. Dein Netzteil zieht Luft auf dem Gehäuse, das ist für die Komponenten gut, für das Netzteil weniger. Es gibt weiterhin, mehr Luft ins Gehäuse zu bekommen. Vermutlich ist der Seitenlüfter wichtiger als der Hecklüfter, ich würde beide einsetzen. Es gibt billige, es muss nicht immer BeQuiet sein.


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Also ist es eher der Airflow als mein Kühler?
Jetzt habe ich aber ein Problem. Zwischen Gehäusewand und CPU-Kühler passt kein Blatt :/
Heißt also es bleibt nur der 92mm Lüfter. Würde der ausreichen, zusammen mit dem 120mm Frontlüfter?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Du meinst, an der Seitenwand past kein Lüfter mehr rein. Das ist schade, aber dann ist das so. Was hat der in der Vorderseite einblasende Lüfter für eine Regelung? Läuft der auf 12V, 7V, 5V oder an einer Lüftersteuerung. Aber auch hinten, direkt am Kühler mit 92mm die warme Luft herauszuziehen wird enorm helfen. Das Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet L8 500W. Leider finde ich die Lüfterdrehzahl nicht, aber erfahrungsgemäß ist es nicht die Welt, weil es auf Geräusch optimiert wurde. Aber bei hoher Gehäusetemperatur sollte es loslegen.

Aufgaben für Dich 
1.Schritt: Welche Spannungen / Lüfterkurvenprofile liegen an den vorhandenen Lüftern an.
2. Reinigen des Lüfterfilters in der Vorderseite (so einer vorhanden)
3. Schritt: CPU-Kühler reinigen und mit neuer WLP einbauen
4. Schritt 92mm Lüfter in die Rückwand bauen

Die R9-290 produziert einfach zu viel Wärme....

Alternativ wäre ein neues Gehäuse eine zu überdenkende Alternative, das wären die billigsten mit zwei installierten 120mm Lüftern.
https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vg4-v-a1165745.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vs4-w-mit-sichtfenster-a1158609.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-n300-nse-300-kkn1-a943578.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Nachtrag: Dein Netzteil sollte ganz schön etwas raussaugen
"Im Lastbereich bis knapp unter 50 Prozent Auslastung arbeitet der Lüfter des Pure Power L8 500W mit ca. 700 U/min, wobei er dabei sehr leise zu Werke geht und nur in direkter Nähe über ein schwaches Brummen wahrzunehmen ist. Bei höheren Lasten steigt auch die Lüfterdrehzahl von 1100 U/min (60%) über 1300 U/min (80%) bis hin zu 1650 U/min unter Volllast. "


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Ja, ein neues Gehäuse wäre eine Alternative, aber das müsste dann schon etwa 30mm breiter sein als mein jetztiges. Der CPU-Kühler schrabbt tatsächlich an der Wand, also höchstens 1mm dazwischen. Und mein jetziges Gehäuse ist 190mm breit, d.h., das neue müsste etwa 210mm breit sein. Ich schau mal, ob ich was finde. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Dein CPU-Kühler ist 150mm hoch. In alle drei vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse passt der natürlich rein, sonst hätte ich sie nicht vorgeschlagen. Aber größer hilft natürlich. 
Die Breite sagt wenig, weil je nach Kabelmanagemant unterschiedlich viel Platz verbraucht wird.  Deines z.B. soll nur CPU-Lüfter bis 155mm erlauben:
https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vs3-v-gruen-a891930.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Jaja, da passt ein 150mm Lüfter rein, aber eben nur geradeso 
Wenn ich noch einen Seitenlüfter einbauen will, muss das Gehäuse schon was breiter sein. Also ich suche jetzt mal nach Gehäusen, die 180-200mm Kühler erlauben.
Tja, und so hat sich die Alternative auch in Luft aufgelöst, denn solche Gehäuse kann ich mir nicht leisten 
Oder ich kombiniere dieses Gehäuse AeroCool V3X Advance Black Edition (EN57332) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich
mit zweien dieser Lüfter Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm (SY1212SL12L) in LuftkÃ¼hlung: LÃ¼fter | heise online Preisvergleich
Oder ich versuche es mit den beiden Lüftern
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 schwarz in LuftkÃ¼hlung: LÃ¼fter | heise online Preisvergleich
Rasurbo 92mm in LuftkÃ¼hlung: LÃ¼fter | heise online Preisvergleich
und hoffe, dass der Seitenlüfter passt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



CaptainCrunch83 schrieb:


> Tja, und so hat sich die Alternative auch in Luft aufgelöst, denn solche Gehäuse kann ich mir nicht leisten


Reinigen kann schon die ersten Grad Celsius bringen. Und wenn das Sparen funktioniert hat,
sollte Dir dieses Gehäuse weiterhelfen:
https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-n300-nse-300-kkn1-a943578.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Das hat genug Platz für Lüfter überall,  und CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarten passen auch große rein. Das ist das Sonderangebot unter gut belüfteren Gehäuse.
Zwei Lüfter sind drin, einen dritten hättest Du in Deinem jetzigen Gehäuse. 
Cooler Master: Gehäuse N300 und N500 vorgestellt - Optimiert auf Kühlung


----------



## CaptainCrunch83 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Ich denke, ich werde vorerst einen Kompromiss schließen. Ich will die CPU nur aus einem Grund übertakten, um Witcher 3 flüssig zum Laufen zu kriegen. Habe jetzt mal testweise den Takt auf 3,78 Ghz hochgeschraubt bei 1,45 V und NB bei 2800 Mhz und 1,3 V, das einzige, was nicht wirklich mitspielen will ist der RAM, der tuckert mit etwa 1100 Mhz vor sich hin aber dafür mit CL6. Habe jetzt mehrere Stunden gespielt ohne Zwischenfälle und die CPU wird nie heißer als 60 Grad. Das ist mir vorerst stabil genug.
Vielen vielen Dank an alle für die sehr hilfreichen Tipps und die zahlreichen Antworten und die Zeit, die ihr investiert habt, mir zu helfen. Das hat sehr geholfen und ich bin jetzt um eine ganze Ecke schlauer für das nächste Mal 
Würden wir in einer Kneipe sitzen, würde ich euch liebend gern ein Bier spendieren


----------



## S!lent dob (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Wenn es zwei Stunden dauert bis das System bei Prime mit einem Hitzeproblem abstürzt liegt ein Wärmestau vor, sprich, im Gehäuse ist zuviel heiße Luft, was bei fehlender Entlüftung auch mehr als logisch ist. Keinen Hecklüfter hatte man zuletzt wohl so 2004 genutzt...
Und ich werd hier komisch angeguckt wenn ich nach den verbauten Komponenten der Kühlung frage, stattdessen wird lieber Seitenlang über irgendwelche physiksch...e diskutiert....

Dreht ihr um ne Glühbirne zu wechseln auch immer euer Haus statt der Birne???

Lieber TE:
Bau im Heck einen 92mm Lüfter rausblasend ein, das sollte deine Prime Spielerei schon deutlich verlängern, optimiere auch mal den Kabelsalat und erneuere die WLP bei der CPU.
Alternativ kannst du am Ninja auch einen weiteren 120er per Kabelbinder befestigen, blase Richtung identisch wie der erste, Richtung Hintere Wand.
Laß den unteren Einblaselüfter und den/die neuen Lüfter so schnell laufen wie es geht, bzw sie dir akustisch auf die Nerfen gehen, die brauchst einen besseren Luftstrom/Airflow im Gehäuse.

Du hast dir zwei der "heißesten Komponenten ausgesucht, die man überhaubt verbauen kann, da ist ein stabiler Betrieb nunmal nicht so einfach mit wenig Geld zu erreichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> ...


Lies Dir doch einfach einen Strang bisd zu Ende durch. Wir sind viel weiter mit den Lösungen ...



S!lent dob schrieb:


> [...] stattdessen wird lieber Seitenlang über irgendwelche physiksch...e diskutiert.... [...]


Wenn Dich physikalische Grundlagen nicht interessieren, lies sie einfach nicht. Wenn aber Dinge geschrieben werden, die korrigiert werden sollten, ist ein klitzekleiner Ausflug in die Thermodynamik hilfreich. Man findet hier soviel blödsinnigen Stuß, gefühlte Physik vermengt mit Forensprech, dass man hin und wieder ein paar klärende Worte schreiben sollte.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dir doch einfach einen Strang bisd zu Ende durch. Wir sind viel weiter mit den Lösungen ...



Er hat auch meinen Kommentar nicht verstanden. Ich glaube das mit dem Lesen ist so eine Sache für sich  .

Ich möchte nur mal anregen, bevor man sich für 100€ neue Infrastruktur zulegt, wäre es vielleicht auch ein guter Plan, sich sparsamere und schnellere Hardware (gebraucht & für den Erlös der vorhandenen Sachen) zu kaufen.

Ich orakle mal, dass du vom Leistungsplus, solltest du den X6 auf 4GHz bekommen, enttäuscht sein wirst, und dich dann fragst, ob es den ganzen Aufwand wert war.

Ein neues schickes Gehäuse kann man natürlich immer kaufen.

Hier mal wie sich der X6 in GTA V schlägt:
Wyniki procesorów (CPU test) – 1920 × 1080 Very High :: PCLab.pl
und ein X4 @4GHz in Witcher 3:
Wyniki procesorów (CPU test) – 1920 × 1080 Ultra (Radeon R9 290X OC) :: PCLab.pl


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es ist nicht möglich einen Lüfter mehr Leistung zu entlocken um ihn höher drehen zu lassen.



Doch, dass geht schon, indem man mehr Spannung draufgibt. 

Die Frage ist nur, wie lange der Lüfter dass mitmacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Doch, dass geht schon, indem man mehr Spannung draufgibt.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, wie lange der Lüfter dass mitmacht.


Das macht dem Lüfter gar nichts. Elektrische Leistungen von 1-3W erzeugen Abwärmeströme im Bereich von 1-3W; das ist bezogen auf die Größe der Motoren und die Luftgeschwindigkeit überhaupt kein Problem. Natürlich kann man Lüfter mit 18V betreiben, die brennen so schnell nicht durch. Zum Testen, wie ich vorschlug, geht das durchaus ein paar Stunden. Und danach kann man die Entscheidung treffen, ob mehr Lüfter oder ein neuer Kühler sinnvoller sind.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das macht dem Lüfter gar nichts. Elektrische Leistungen von 1-3W erzeugen Abwärmeströme im Bereich von 1-3W; das ist bezogen auf die Größe der Motoren und die Luftgeschwindigkeit überhaupt kein Problem. Natürlich kann man Lüfter mit 18V betreiben, die brennen so schnell nicht durch. Zum Testen, wie ich vorschlug, geht das durchaus ein paar Stunden. Und danach kann man die Entscheidung treffen, ob mehr Lüfter oder ein neuer Kühler sinnvoller sind.



Dann mache mal los. 

Du wirst schon sehen, was höhere Spannungen ausmachen.


----------



## maCque (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Sollte sich da nicht vorrangig die Frage stellen in wie fern die Lager das mitmachen? Kann mir schon vorstellen, das die Spulen das net allzulang mitmachen, dort unten herscht ja nicht wirklich Luftzug, oder doch?


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

17V sind machbar. Statt Masse die -5V an den Lüfter angeklemmt. Früher war sogar 24V drin. 


EDIT: Ich erzähl Blödsinn. Es sind natürlich die -5V, die an moderneren netzteilen fehlen. Also stehen dir 24V zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rambonie13 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Es macht doch wenig Sinn mit Basteleien den Lüfter über den vorgesehen Spezifikation zu betreiben.
Wenn es der Lüfter nun doch nicht mitmacht und einen Kurzschluss verursacht und im schlimmsten Fall abraucht ist ihm auch nicht geholfen.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung neuen Kühler inkl. gutem Lüfter drauf und Schluss mit dem Basteln!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



maCque schrieb:


> Sollte sich da nicht vorrangig die Frage stellen in wie fern die Lager das mitmachen? Kann mir schon vorstellen, das die Spulen das net allzulang mitmachen, dort unten herscht ja nicht wirklich Luftzug, oder doch?


Auf welcher Basis verbreitest Du Deine Gedanken?

Kugellager in der Größe halten um die 100.000 U/min, bei Gleitlagern definiert die Temperatur die Drehzahlgrenze. 
Es ist völlig unkritisch, ob der Lüfter 2000 oder 3000 U/min macht. Der Stromfluss erhöht sich linear mit der Spannung. 
Ob nun 0,2 oder 0,3 A durch die Drähte fließen macht kurzfristig auch kein Problem.

Aber es ist doch längst geklärt, einen zweiten Lüfter einzubauen. 




Rambonie13 schrieb:


> Es macht doch wenig Sinn mit Basteleien den Lüfter über den vorgesehen Spezifikation zu betreiben.
> Wenn es der Lüfter nun doch nicht mitmacht und einen Kurzschluss verursacht und im schlimmsten Fall abraucht ist ihm auch nicht geholfen.
> Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung neuen Kühler inkl. gutem Lüfter drauf und Schluss mit dem Basteln!


Soso, kostenfreies Testen macht keinen Sinn, aber einen sehr guten vorhandenen Kühler für teures Geld auszutauschen, 
ohne das es eine Veränderung geben wird, hat also Sinn? Kannst Du Deine Ansicht begründen? Was fehlt einem Scythe
Ninja an Kühlleistung?


----------



## maCque (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



> Auf welcher Basis verbreitest Du Deine Gedanken?
> 
> Kugellager in der Größe halten um die 100.000 U/min, bei Gleitlagern definiert die Temperatur die Drehzahlgrenze.
> Es ist völlig unkritisch, ob der Lüfter 2000 oder 3000 U/min macht. Der Stromfluss erhöht sich linear mit der Spannung.
> Ob nun 0,2 oder 0,3 A durch die Drähte fließen macht kurzfristig auch kein Problem.



Ich verbreite keine Gedanken. Ich habe eine Frage gestellt, weil mir ein paar Sachen nicht ganz klar waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*



maCque schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage gestellt, weil mir ein paar Sachen nicht ganz klar waren.


Entschuldigung, ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen. Es las sich für mich wie eine Suggestivfrage. Aber ich hoffe, meine Antwort hat Deine Fragen oberflächlich beantwortet. Ich habe es früher selber bei etlichen Lüftern gemacht, die artentfremdet für andere Aufgaben an Wärmetauschern herhalten mussten. Natürlich können Sie kaputt gehen, darum empfahl ich auch mit irgendwas um 15V anzufangen. Die Leistungsaufnahme steigt mit dem Quadrat der Spannung, 15V gegenüber 12V sind also schon 50% mehr Leistung mit entsprechend höherem Luftstrom. Und genau so ein Test hätte ausgereicht, um den Einfluss von mehr Luft im Gehäuse zu TESTEN.


----------



## maCque (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Musst dich nicht entschuldigen, ich fühle mich keineswegs angegriffen  Meine Frage ließ sicher genug Interpretationsspielraum, das geht ja ziemlich schnell bei Forenkommunikation ^^

Die Antwort (auch die zweite) hat meine Bedenken teils ausgeräumt, bzw. der Sache noch einen veränderten Blickwinkel hinzugefügt, daher: Danke!


----------



## DeWalter (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Hallo erstmal ,
ich entschuldige mich schonmal falls ich hier in den falschen Thread schreibe.

seit einigen Wochen (ca.2-3) habe ich das Problem das mein PC hin und wiedereinfach ausgeht. Meine erste Vermutung war mein Netzteil. Was sich aber erübrigt hat , da ich mir vor 3 Tagen mein neues NT eingebaut habe. Da aber das Problem weiter hin besteht vermute ich das  meine CPU zu warm wird. 
CPU : AMD FX 4170 

Hier noch ein  Screenshot von CoreTemp und Speedfan : 
Gyazo - 173363ede7d17b77e0bcaccfa99dec7f.png

Die Temperaturen sind im normal Betrieb ohne viele Programme (max.5) offen.

Ich muss aber noch erwähnen , das mein PC nicht nur bei Games abschmiert ,sondern auch bei "normalen" Anwendungen . Beispiele hierfür sind : MS Word/PP , Youtube , oder TS.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ! Weil das ist ganz bestimmt nicht gesund auf die dauer 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus ! 

MfG DeWalter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Wenn die CPU zu heiß wird, drosselt sie sich herunter, aber ein System "schmiert" nicht ab.
Schreib die Frage unter  dieses das Thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/218

Und geh mewhjr auf Dein System ein, welche Komponenten, Fehlerberichte, etc...
Und ja, 88°C CPU-Temperatur sind zu hoch. Warum ist Fan 1 bei nur 12U/min?
Hast Du einen CPU-Kühler mit zwei Lüftern?


----------



## maCque (22. September 2015)

*AW: Möglichkeit den CPU-Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen als 100%?*

Mal noch ne Frage für nen Hobby Basler wie mich (ich lerne noch was E-Technik angeht, also zeigt bitte Nachsicht  )

Ich hab zwei 5V 0,28 A Lüfter (parallel geschaltet). Die sind durch nen Poti von 500-1500 regelbar. Als Stromquelle dient ein USB Anschluss eines Laptops. Ich würde diese gern  mehr aufdrehen lassen. Könnte ich das mit einem DC/DC Wandler realisieren?


----------

